# Late 1890s Spalding Wheel Set, restored



## pnfkwfl (May 13, 2008)

I put everything on eBay.  Please check out my other listings in eBay too. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=320253782858&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=011

Thanks

Scott


----------

